# Generator question



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 23, 2022)

Ok, I have never worked on one before, but I got one for $30 last night that needs work.
It is missing the capacitor.
I have an old 110V compressor that has a capacitor on it and am curious if I can use it.
Might be a dumb question, but honestly I don't know the difference in them.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 23, 2022)

Post pictures of the labels on the caps. You'll want to match mfd, and have a voltage rating at least as high as what you're replacing.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 23, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Ok, I have never worked on one before, but I got one for $30 last night that needs work.
> It is missing the capacitor.
> I have an old 110V compressor that has a capacitor on it and am curious if I can use it.
> Might be a dumb question, but honestly I don't know the difference in them.


If the microfarad rating is the same, should work. There should be a MF rating on the outside of each capacitor.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 23, 2022)

Capacitor was missing, but this is what I have.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 23, 2022)

Without knowing what was there, I couldn't even guess if what you have will work. I don't know much about generators.

The important number on that cap is the 12(glare)uf. What's that third digit? 120-129uf likely won't make any difference as it's very close to being within the 5% tolerance anyway.

You might be able to use the generator model number to find an IPL with the info, or Google pictures and find a photo of the cap that someone else has taken.

Or toss it in and see if it works. Might just excite the coils, and beyond that make no difference.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 23, 2022)

OM617YOTA said:


> Without knowing what was there, I couldn't even guess if what you have will work. I don't know much about generators.
> 
> The important number on that cap is the 12(glare)uf. What's that third digit? 120-129uf likely won't make any difference as it's very close to being within the 5% tolerance anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it a brushless powerhead, needs the proper cap to be safe and not damage sensitive electronics. The IPL should have that cap listed as OM617YOTA suggested.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah, lol
That IPL has been real hard to find.
Had to be some obscure Campbell Hausfeld generator.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 23, 2022)

Sincro EP260L Use And Maintenance Manual (Page 8 of 21) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com





Here's what I found. It's not in English, but have mostly figured it out. Under "condenser" it just says --mf, which doesn't help at all. I'll spend a little more time on it.

Grizz was right though, under troubleshooting it says check capacitor if voltage is too high.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 23, 2022)

Page 7, you need a 36uf cap.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks!
Would this be the correct one?
Superior Electric AMT-CMC7004 CMC7004 40MFD +/-5% 50Hz/60Hz AC 450V Cylinder Motor Running Capacitor (CBB60), Red https://a.co/d/aY5INnM


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 24, 2022)

MFD and uf are the same thing, microfarad. That one is 40uf.

This might fit better:






Amazon.com: 36uF Generator Capacitor 36uF Generator CBB61 36 uF 50 60Hz 450V AC Half Moon UL : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: 36uF Generator Capacitor 36uF Generator CBB61 36 uF 50 60Hz 450V AC Half Moon UL : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Usual caveats about Chinese off brand stuff apply.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 24, 2022)

Yeah, I will get a more proper replacement once I verify the generator works.
Don't want to spend too much till I know it is worth it.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 24, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Yeah, I will get a more proper replacement once I verify the generator works.
> Don't want to spend too much till I know it is worth it.


There are ways to test the powerhead without running the gen, a simple digital ohms meter is all you need.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jul 24, 2022)

Resistance measurements for the windings are in the manual I linked.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 24, 2022)

OM617YOTA said:


> Sincro EP260L Use And Maintenance Manual (Page 8 of 21) | ManualsLib
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multilingual manual


----------



## Okie (Jul 25, 2022)

I did not read all of this BUT
as a electronic tech and electrician that works on gen's. 
You will save lots of time trying to do any tests without the cap. Best to just sacrifice about $20 for a new cap after you get the engine running good and then test. Make sure Bubba did not leave any other wires dangling/disconnected. It's common for those caps to fail.
The cap for the Generator is critical in microfarad (uf) value to produce correct output voltage under varying loads.
I suggest you tape off and insulate the cap leads so as they do not touch anything and get the engine running then install the proper cap. and check the output voltage on a AC voltmeter as so as the engine starts.

Get back to us with a model number of the complete unit if it does not gen.
I can find and cross reference several of those CHausfield units with a good* EXACT* model number of the complete unit.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 25, 2022)

The only markings I found were what I posted. I just matched what it looks like to a Campbell hausfield 5000 watt generator.
This whole thread has been very helpful. Yall are the best!
This is the engine tag.


----------



## Okie (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is a link to a site that has forums for generator/welders, etc that lots of info can be acquired ONCE YOU GET REGISTERED and post.
The site is not really user friendly for me from the home page but here is a link to the electrical section for generators.
You can scroll down in this link and see some questions that has been asked about Brushless AC generators, capacitors generators, etc. just to get an idea. You might also look at the FAQ section about gens to get some ideas about your brushless gen, how to check the rotor/diodes, etc if it does not gen after replacing the cap.






Generators & Electric Motors General Discussion


Antique Generators and Old Electric Motors: Questions and answers about restoring and showing old power generation systems.



www.smokstak.com


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks for the help!
Ordered a capacitor to check it out.
Hopefully I can get this generator running good.
Basically just need it to run the fridge and freezer in a power outage or my tools at the far side of my property.
I doubt it sees much use, which is why I bought one that needed work, but was cheap.


----------



## olyman (Sep 13, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Thanks for the help!
> Ordered a capacitor to check it out.
> Hopefully I can get this generator running good.
> Basically just need it to run the fridge and freezer in a power outage or my tools at the far side of my property.
> I doubt it sees much use, which is why I bought one that needed work, but was cheap.


get it going yet??????


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 13, 2022)

olyman said:


> get it going yet??????


I really need to try it out. Got swamped with 20 other projects. Sorry about that. I will try to get to it this weekend.


----------

